# Milky Substance Around ADF?



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

When I got home from work, one of my ADFs had a milky substance around him. Here's a picture...Any ideas what it is (skin molting?), what caused it (hope it's not chytrid!!), & how to take care of it? All my ADFs have molted since I got them, but the skin is more solid mass than what this frog has.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

So the milky substance on one of my ADFs seemed to be molted skin, it completely detached from his body & there hasn't been a reocurrance. I did a water change this morning to clear things up.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

That is his shed skin. They normally shed their skin once a week but most frogs eat it most of the time (I had the same concern many times before I figured it out from Caudata.org and from watching one in the act of shedding and eating it)


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I saw most of the other frogs molt while I had them, but it was more solid & you could tell it was their skin. I also saw them eat bits of it. I'm keeping an eye on them, but they seem okay & have been very active & singing a lot


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

That's great! Just a technicality but frogs don't molt, they shed  it's just the difference between skin and a shell like shrimp have. 

If the skin was too solid I might start to be concerned. Chytrid affects the frogs by making the skin too thick for the frogs to "breathe" through. the first signs are the thickening skin (making the frog look more greyish? Hard to explain) and an inability to shed which I'm sure you know but just in case. and since they've been shedding they sound like they're doing good!


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for correcting the technical term. I've seen other people use "molt", so I just followed suit. When the other ADFs shed their skin, it was a bit more of a solid mass compared to the one in the picture in my OP, but still transparent. I would sometimes find clumps floating across the tank or stuck to filter intake. I would clean it out with a turkey baster.


----------

